# Did the dealer misrepresent the model year? HELP!!



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

We just bought a 2003 model 28BH but it has no slide. I can't find anyone with this model for this year that doesn't have the slide. The brochures I found in the trailer show 2002. Keystone's site shows 2003 to have the slide with no info on the non-slide model.

The production date was May, 2002 which is right for the next years model but I don't feel right about everything. Does anyone else have this model without the slide??

Thanks in advance!! shy


----------



## DaveRL (Feb 26, 2004)

I have the 2003 Brochure in front of me. Every trailer in it has a slide of one sort or other. The trailer is listed as 28BH-S in this borchure. Don't know what they had in '02. Sorry.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Often you'll find mid-year changes in a camper, so it may have been caught with the 2003 features (minus the slide). . You should find a weight sticker outside on the camper, that is one place to verify the date. If you want call Keystone directly too.

I found a few posts and sites with a similar unit, this one shows a slide:
http://photos.yahoo.com/signalw2000
They said they purchased in Jan 2002. That makes me wonder if your camper was ordered without a slide by chance. Maybe you have a customized camper.

This thread showed a bunch of 2002 BHS Owners, you might check profiles, perhaps email them and ask too, some I checked were still active so you should get a response if they have recently posted, its part of the RV.net family, but comes up as woodals, you'll need a login name to email the posters. click here to view


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi, It could be you got one of the last or the last Outback 28BH made in 2002 but because of the manufactuing date and shipping date it is registered as a 2003. I know this is very common in MH for example we had a 1978 registered MH manufactured in 1977, it had all the features of the 1977 models. Seems to me you can check the registation, the dealer has to go by that for legal reasons no way to get around them. Have fun camping, Kirk


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey,







The last post put me over the top, I am now a advanced member. Hummm, is this a good thing because the next is Senior Member, do they get discounts?? Kirk


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ap...
Discounts?







Your right...you are OVER THE TOP!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

No discounts, but you do get Senior Moments


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I got to admit that I am over the top about my outback but aren't we all







, oh wait a minute, I forgot what this topic was about, must be one of those senior moments







. kirk


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

Checked with the DMV---it is a 2003 model. WHEW!!! For those of you how would like to know----the 10th digit in the V.I.N number of your trailer is for the year.

Thanks all!!


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

My 02 28bh-s had a slide and my 03does a 28bh is the 28bh-s mius the s(slide)

jim


----------

